# Slingshot Master Kiko (accuracy Spanish)



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I present the master star KIKO slingshot, a keen and regular at all tournaments of the community of Madrid.

greetings to all I hope you enjoy ..... Alf


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

WOW...very unique...looks like a trophy


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I have to get one of those Spanish Style slingshots for my collection! They are very interesting! I also have to try some of that oval "Gummi" rubber that is so popular over there. Hombre de Excellente Senor Alf, que tu piensas? Tu quieres dinero o Tirachina de Flatband? Diga me que tu quieres! Gracias pana! Flatband


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Gaboxolo, on here,and his father(i believe) use that style slingshot. He is quite a marksman shooter with it as well.

cool pics

LGD


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh yeah Light, Gabo can shoot man! Flatband


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I also really like these slingshots. They look great and from some of the videos they shoot great.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very interesting slingshot. I'd like to see how it shoots.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

I love that style. The aiming points are very interesting.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Low and wide, very cool!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

On the second picture you can see that it is asemmetric. Strange. I've never seen one like that.
Seems to be also head heavy. A very unique slingshot.
Must be some good reason for its shape.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Un moustrosón jejeje!

Que moustrosón!

Muy rompe madres como decimos por Acambaro mi Alf,

Has andado muy desapartao tio!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

I thought it was a trophy.......








Is that real!


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

Hola Alf ! Un gran saludo primero que todo, y mil gracias por siempre tener comentarios tan amables , 
oye ... Kiko que belleza de trabajo verdadero artesano! Algo similar a flatband, vual es el costo ?
Un abraz Mo.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello mates

My respects to the Master Gaspar Gaboxolo father and son are fantastic shooters and enthusiasts.

Thank you very much for the comments, it informs KIKO, I have some very interesting photos of some of his slingshot, I will upload the.

A hug ....... ALF


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Man tha is a KiKO!


----------

